

Ask HN: Canadian demographics data - tixocloud

Hi,<p>I am currently trying to build a customer analytics product and am looking for Canadian demographics data. Unfortunately, it costs $4,500 and I am wondering if there are other alternative sources out there? I have taken a look at Statistics Canada but even there, I&#x27;ll be required to fork out $900 to make the data useful.<p>If anyone has ideas, please share. Thanks!
======
x0ra
Could you please define "useful data" ?

~~~
tixocloud
Sure. For example, Census data is currently not linked to postal codes. You'll
need to purchase a database that links the 2 together.

